# A few Jr Gent Twist pens



## Dario (Jun 5, 2007)

Here are my most recent turnings (last weekend) and they are all sold already 

Honduran Rosewood burl (thanks Darick!)






Hawaiian Dark Koa (very little curl but the daakest Koa I've seen)





Australian Red Mallee (Thanks Nolan!)


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 5, 2007)

Dario,
I couldn't help but notice as these were uploaded -- gorgeous.
I've got to get me some Honduras Rosewood burl. It's spectacular looking.
Congrats on the sales -- you've surely made some writers very happy.
Gary


----------



## Dario (Jun 5, 2007)

Gary,

Thanks.  Only one writer, a customer got all of them.  He said a couple will be for gifts and one will be his but now he said it wll be tough to give away any of them.  He said he might end up keeping the 2 burls LOL.


----------



## LanceD (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are some fine looking pens Dario. I ordered 20 of those kits about six months ago and have yet to make one.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 5, 2007)

Wait...you make pens?  I thought you were here for the camraderie.

[]


Very nice examples of your work!


----------



## Dario (Jun 5, 2007)

Jim,

I do turn every now and then [)]...and yes I am here more due to my friends like you [][^]  

Very guilty of staying on the forums more than actual turning [:I]


----------



## Ligget (Jun 5, 2007)

Dario - Beautiful pens, great photos and your finish is spectacular! Way to go![]


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 5, 2007)

Spectacular finish. They all have the "wet look" to them. The Rosewood Burl is my favorite.
Andy


----------



## TomG (Jun 5, 2007)

Red Mallee...AMAZING!!!! Sweet Blank and Finish!!!


----------



## Nolan (Jun 5, 2007)

Dario,
Awesome pens only sugestion I could make would use more of my wood[]


----------



## Dario (Jun 5, 2007)

Nolan,

I will.  You will see more of them the next few weeks/months. []


----------



## kkwall (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic work as always! []


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic work on all,Dario!
Your finish looks excellent.
The rosewood burl is a knockout[]


----------



## papaturner (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW what finishing......Great job....Perry


----------



## Tuba707 (Jun 5, 2007)

Dario, I can't wait to see that curly PI =)


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice looking pens!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Fred (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice trio. As always, your work is most excellent! []


----------



## johncrane (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow Dario!!they look fantastic mate, also Dario did the sale come from your web site congrats on the sale too.[]


----------



## DKF (Jun 6, 2007)

Those are beautiful pens Dario!  Your CA finish is one to strive for.


----------



## Dario (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />Wow Dario!!they look fantastic mate, also Dario did the sale come from your web site congrats on the sale too.[]



John,

No my site has not been updated for almost a year [:I].  I haven't added any picture there actually but I should and probably will since I have some free time now.


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 6, 2007)

Great work Dario, Congrats on the sale! []  I honestly don't know which pen I like best


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just when I think I'm getting better at finishes, I see something like this and and humbled. Nice to have something to aspire to. Beautiful work.


----------



## mick (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW!!!! They all look fantastic.....but the Red Mallee blows me away!!!!


----------



## Dario (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> <br />Dario, I can't wait to see that curly PI =)



I will be making a PI Sierra for LOML (gift to friend) soon. []


----------



## Carlos (Jun 7, 2007)

Those are really, really nice pens!!  What finish did you use ?

- Carlos


----------



## Dario (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos_
> <br />Those are really, really nice pens!!  What finish did you use ?
> 
> - Carlos



They are all CA finished.

Thanks.


----------



## 74cuda (Jun 7, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## Tanner (Jun 7, 2007)

Daaaaang...beautiful work.[]  I am humbled.  I guess I won't be posting any of my pens anytime soon.  Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 8, 2007)

Great work Dario.  Your craftsmanship is second to none.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Dario,

Three exceptional pens, clear examples of the way I love to see this pen.....it's my favorite ball point pen to make....[8D]


----------



## Dario (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Jim.

Welcome back!!!  How did the operation go?

Looks like you are recovering well...being able to post (a lot) already [][]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Thanks Jim.
> 
> Welcome back!!!  How did the operation go?
> ...




Well, the operation was put on hold my friend, 

The day before it was scheduled it got interesting during some pre op testing.  Seems they discovered a heart problem that would put me at risk under sedation.  I am now in line for a series of more heart tests including an angiogram, the hip is on Hold...Thanks for asking..I'm out in the shop making some pens now waiting for things to get back on track


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 10, 2007)

Dario,
I can't believe that these words are coming from a Koa nut like me, but I like the rosewood burl best.  The others are also fabulous, but that rosewood burl is amazing.  Amboyna has nothing over that piece and you turned them and finished them all spectacularly.  I'm going to have to give finishing more attention.
Rob


----------

